# Online Support Group - Text Chat/ Video Chat



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

We have an online Support and Therapy group

For more information: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/

If you have trouble finding a group near you or just want more help/ therapy please check it out. The next main meeting is this thursday at 6 pm pacific standard time / 9 pm eastern standard time (USA)


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I would do videochat but my computer does have it >.o but I really REALLY want to overcome this so I'll try anything I can : s also I have only one computer that I share with my fam. >.o and theres 6 of us and everyone has things to do so I don't think i'd be able to get on at a specific time.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Sugarslippers said:


> I would do videochat but my computer does have it >.o but I really REALLY want to overcome this so I'll try anything I can : s also I have only one computer that I share with my fam. >.o and theres 6 of us and everyone has things to do so I don't think i'd be able to get on at a specific time.


Hmm...well the times are listed at the group. Could you go to the library or something to use the comp there so u won't be disturbed? Anyways at the next meeting you can ask someone to give you the tapes and u can download/listen to them on your own too and come to the meetings at your own convenience :yes

btw if you have the attitude that you'll do anything to overcome this then YOU WILL!!


----------

